# Operating MS Windows 7 under VirtualBox



## vist (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi, colleagues!

I want to install FreeBSD 8.3 on my home machine, then install VirtualBox and make Windows 7 virtual machine.

I want to ask you if all hardware can be used correctly under guest OS. For example, such hardware as:

- scanner
- GPS navigator (connects as removable drive)
etc.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 14, 2012)

Maybe, if those are USB devices.  VirtualBox has USB passthrough, and HPS made it work on FreeBSD.  Last I knew it was USB 1.  No idea how many people are using it and consequently how well-tested it might be.


----------



## tingo (Jul 15, 2012)

From my own testing, I found at least one device which only works in Windows under VirtualBox if both the host and the guest is 32-bit, but I guess this has something to do with said device and the Windows driver. A few other device that I tested (USB memory sticks, usb TV tuner (DVB-C)) worked. But my testing was very short and limited. YMMV


----------

